# CANNONDALE CAAD9 "The Black Eagle" ^__^



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello!

i'm Nicola From Italy. 

This is my new CAAD9. The frame is the 2009 model.
Bye


FRAME: Cannondale CAAD9 Size 52
FORK: Trigon EX Full Carbon
GROUPSET: Shimano ULTEGRA 6700
PEDALS: Shimano PD-6700
HANDLEBAR: FSA Wing Compact
STEM: Thomson Elite X4 100mm
SEATPOST: Thomson Elite
SEATPOST CLAMP: Thomson
SADDLE: Specialized Romin SL


Wheels

Rims: DRC KTC 380
Hubs: Spada
Spokes: 32 Sapim Laser
Tubes: Michelin Latex
Clincher: Continental GP4000s


Weight: 7,42 Kg


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Love it. Very stealthy, understated. Rip it up!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

*MARONE NICOLA! *

*Molto bello!

You need to post those pics on my "Black CAADs" thread! 

Aqui: *http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=208146


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

nicola5154 said:


>


I think that's so hot how the carbon weave shows through the Thompson neck.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

beautiful bike. Needs the new Neutral Garmin Edge 500 (black and grey)


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

My frame doesn't have the American flag on the top bar like that. It just says "SI" there. I wonder if that's just on exports.

You can get the Edge 500 in something other than that blue?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Nice bike dude or dudet, your CAAD weighs the same as my Supersix HiMod.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

the bike is prettty light for a pretty heavy components???


----------



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

Clueless Morgan said:


> My frame doesn't have the American flag on the top bar like that. It just says "SI" there. I wonder if that's just on exports.
> 
> You can get the Edge 500 in something other than that blue?



yes! in natural color (black and grey)


----------



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> the bike is prettty light for a pretty heavy components???



the weight is real... the wheels are pretty light (about 1,35kg). 
the fork is 0,3Kg


----------



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

Clueless Morgan said:


> My frame doesn't have the American flag on the top bar like that. It just says "SI" there. I wonder if that's just on exports.
> 
> You can get the Edge 500 in something other than that blue?



you have the 2010 model...with BB30. mine is 2009 model.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Clueless Morgan said:


> You can get the Edge 500 in something other than that blue?


Yeah, I just got one the other day (grey and black). It is sitting right in front of me because I just downloaded my morning ride. They also now released orange and blue - Garmin Team colors.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm putting Grand Prix GP4000s's on my '09 Black CAAD9 too.
Seeing it on this bike puts a smile on my face. 
It's nice how the lettering almost matches the frame's color wise (silverish on black). 
And the "outline" lettering is close to the frame's too.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

squareslinky said:


> Yeah, I just got one the other day (grey and black). It is sitting right in front of me because I just downloaded my morning ride. They also now released orange and blue - Garmin Team colors.


That black/grey would look great on a Black CAAD.
Love that Garmin's display.
Matches it perfectly.

Personally, I'm going for a Bontrager Node II. 
I like that it has all the information I need on one screen 
and it's got a nice big display along with a backlight:


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Personally, I'm going for a Bontrager Node II.
> I like that it has all the information I need on one screen
> and it's got a nice big display along with a backlight:


The garmin has a back light and customizable screens. It gives you 3 screens with up to 6 windows on each. Plus you can DL it to connect.garmin.com and check out the stats from your ride, along with a calendar. It also comes with mounts for other bikes, so it is moved easily.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

squareslinky said:


> The garmin has a back light and customizable screens. It gives you 3 screens with up to 6 windows on each. Plus you can DL it to connect.garmin.com and check out the stats from your ride, along with a calendar. It also comes with mounts for other bikes, so it is moved easily.


Well, I'll just have to check one out then.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread, but it just happens I have the same paint scheme and I've also been looking at the Edge 500 among other things. I've been using Cyclemeter on the iPhone for a couple weeks, which is pretty nifty, but I've been thinking I want heart rate and cadence. There's a hardware interface and other iPhone software to use the same sensors as Garmin, but the reviews haven't been overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Stunning!


----------

